
The T2D3 Path to SaaS Growth and $1B Valuation - Jupe
https://blog.fusebill.com/t2d3-path-to-saas-growth-1b-valuation
======
dsr_
It looks like Step 2, but it actually doesn't say anything useful at all about
what to do in Step 2.

Step 1. Collect underpants. Step 2: Over five years: Triple, triple, double,
double, double. Step 3: Billion dollar valuation!

~~~
mox1
Is "T2D3" right for you!?

Isn't that kinda like asking if you want to run a Billion dollar company? No
shit, yes it is right for me! Sign me up, I'll T2D3 whatever ya got, worst
case scenario I end up in a drinking group with Travis Kalanick and Adam
Neumann.

~~~
icedchai
Worst case scenario is you wind up with T2D3 in losses, year after year, and
get diluted to almost nothing.

~~~
techslave
which is not so bad. your company was going to get eaten alive by the others
that did pull it off, anyway.

for the same reason that an otherwise viable bootstrapped company gets sent to
a miserable death by VC-funded competitors, your VC company that doesn’t
perform at T2D3 will be outspent and eventually destroyed by the ones that do.
If you’re in a competitive space, you need to spend enough to achieve T2D3 ...
or else

